# Đơn vị lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai chính hãng giá tốt



## dinhvichinhxac (3/8/19)

Lào Cai là một tỉnh thuộc trung du và miền núi phía Bắc với đặc điểm về địa hình chính là có đường biên giới tiếp xúc với Trung Quốc và là nút giao thông rất quan trọng với nhu cầu vận tải cao. Chính vì hiểu được điều đo mà định vị Nam Hải đã mở chi nhánh cung cấp và lắp định vị ô tô xe tải tại Lào Cai để mang đến sản phẩm chất lượng cao và dịch vụ tốt nhất đến khách hàng của mình trên mọi miền của tổ quốc. Lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai - một địa điểm rất cần sự giám sát hành trình, định vị xe để giúp công việc kinh doanh vận tải được hiệu quả và ngày càng được nâng cao hơn.

Công dụng của lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai

Trong công việc kinh doanh vận tải ngày nay thì không phải chỉ Lào Cai mà bất cứ đâu các doanh nghiệp cũng cần đến định vị xe tải để có thể kiểm soát được những phương tiện của mình có làm đúng lịch trình đã giao hay không, để tính toán được những sự hao hụt về xe về nhiên liệu để có những cách giải quyết hiệu quả, để nhà quản lý dễ dàng nhưng biết được chi tiết về tình hình của xe hàng ngày... Lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai là việc nên làm của bất cứ doanh nghiệp kinh doanh vận tải nào ở đây vì chúng vừa giúp chủ xe đăng kiểm xe hợp quy định của Bộ GTVT mà còn có những ứng dụng thực tế vào kinh doanh. Cụ thể như sau:






» Xác định vị trí của xe ở bất cứ đâu dựa trên bản đồ vệ tinh chi tiết cho 63 tỉnh thành trên khắp cả nước. » Xem lại lịch sử di chuyển của xe để minh bạch hóa thông tin và làm bằng chứng khi có sự kiểm tra của các Sở các Bộ.
» Thống kê chính xác số quãng đường đi hàng ngày, trong tuần, trong tháng. Có thể xem tối đa được 3 tháng về trước.
» Báo cáo với nhà quản lý: điểm dừng, đỗ xe; vượt quá tốc độ cho phép; báo cáo chi tiết thời gian, địa điểm, tốc độ xe chạy... và mọi hoạt động của xe tại thời điểm hiện tại và quá khứ.
» Định mức xăng dầu tiêu tốn khi chạy trên quãng đường đó, từ đó kiểm soát được lượng nhiên liệu hao phí ngăn chặn những trường hợp trộm cắp...
» Thiết bị định vị gps còn giúp người quản lý tính toán đắc lực khai thác hiệu xuất kinh doanh của xe để có những phương án giải quyết phù hợp.
» Có đầu kết nối đầu đọc RFID giúp xác định mã RFID lái xe: thông báo thời gian lái xe làm việc nghỉ việc...
» Cổng kết nối máy tính và máy in để xuất thông tin, báo cáo hàng ngày, hàng tuần dễ dàng và nhanh chóng. Trên đây là một số tính năng cơ bản khi lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai hay bất cứ tỉnh thành nào trên toàn quốc thì thiết bị định vị cũng mang lại những chức năng tương tự. Ngoài ra quý khách còn có thể yêu cầu mở rộng thêm một số chức năng khác theo đặc điểm địa hình và giám sát quản lý vận tải tại Lào Cai.

Định vị Nam Hải  là một công ty sản xuất trực tiếp tất cả những thiết bị định vị xe tải này nên quý khách có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng của dịch vụ lắp định vị xe tải tại Lào Cai.

*CÔNG TY ĐỊNH VỊ MINI NAM HẢI*


Hotline: *0978994252 - 0942996855*

Email: banhang@namhaigps.com

Website: *https://dinhvixemaymini.com*


Tại Miền Bắc:


➤ Hà Nội: 65B, Ngõ 86 Hào Nam, Đống Đa, HN

➤ Thái Bình: 89 Ngô Thì Nhậm, TP Thái Bình

➤ Nam Định: 162 Nguyễn Tuân, TP Nam Định

➤ Hưng Yên: 418 Nguyễn Văn Linh, TP Hưng Yên

➤ Hà Nam: 160 Trường Chinh, TP Phủ Lý, Hà Nam

➤ Ninh Bình: 161 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Ninh Bình

➤ Hải Dương: 293 Ngô Quyền, TP Hải Dương

➤ Hải Phòng: 765 Trường Chinh, TP Hải Phòng


Tại Miền Nam


➤ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: 256 Phan Huy Ích, Phường 12, Q.Gò Vấp

➤ Đồng Nai: 1186 QL 1K, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai

➤ Bình Dương: Nguyễn Trãi, Dĩ An, Bình Dương

Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

➤ Các Tỉnh thành khác: Gửi hàng COD -> Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

((TẤT CẢ)): ĐỀU LẮP ĐẶT TẬN NƠI - NHANH- GIẤU KÍN - BÍ MẬT


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (3/8/19)

giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn?


----------

